# EMS in Texas



## Bubba12253 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm graduating with a BS in Health Sciences and I have my EMT-B gettin my medic soon. I've lived in Florida all my life and I'm ready to move and see more of the world, that being said, how is ems employment in Texas? Better pay? 

I'm leaning more towards Houston if anything.


----------



## sweetpete (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey,

Houston's a great town to work in. Plenty of jobs for EMTs doing IFT, but there's alot of competition for the fire jobs. So, it depends on what you're looking for.

If you want to do 911, get your medic. If you are cool with IFT, EMT-B should be enough.

Pay's pretty good. Check out Craigslist to get an idea on the job situation. 

Personally, I moved here from Ohio for a fire job and I LOVE IT!! It's amazing. 

So, it just depends on what you're looking for.

Take care


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 8, 2012)

Bubba,

Overall, Texas is great for EMS. While an EMT may struggle a little finding a job (not near as badly as some of the areas like Cali), but you should not have any problem finding a job as a medic. There are many very well paying systems with excellent protocols.

If you have an idea of what part of Texas you plan on moving to, we can help you even more.

P.s. You couldn't pay me enough to live in Houston


----------



## Bubba12253 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm in my early 20's so I want a place that I can grow and be around a good crowd. I'd plan on being here until I apply to PA School. What's the average pay in the EMS world over in Texas? Hospital & 911?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Austin for somebody young and active. I live in a suburb of San Antonio, which is nice also. Much lower cost of living than Austin, but not as much to do. A lot of great smaller cities in between SA and Austin, too. 

If you're not opposed to Fire, you won't find pay and benefits better than SAFD. New Braunfels fire is also up there.

EMS only in that area: Austin-Travis Co and Williamson Co will pay 50s-60s, San Marcos- Hays Co and Schertz EMS will pay 40s. Acadian does primarily IFT, but some county 911, is in SA and Austin, and pay isn't bad. They'd be the only private in south Texas is recommend.

Others can chime in about the other areas of Texas; we've got active members from all parts of the Lone Star state 

Edit: The UT Health Science Center in SA also has a pretty good PA program, if that's the path you want to go. Fairly cheap for Tx residents, too


----------



## Doczilla (Aug 8, 2012)

Has anyone experienced or seen ETMC EMS? Are they medic only? They had a pretty compelling recruiting video


----------



## xrsm002 (Aug 8, 2012)

I did my rideouts with them when I lived in Waco they do hire medic/medic and medic/EMT trucks. They had nice equipment from what I remembered uniforms are a little like the 7 Up delivery trucks drivers though


----------



## Bubba12253 (Aug 8, 2012)

UT of SA is #18 is the country, if I could get in there I'd be beyond chipper!!
I'm strictly looking for EMS jobs, not fire, my focus is on getting my medic practicing for a good bit, and then going into PA school. I'd like to graduate and go directly into the ER which is a difficult path unless prior HCE, like EMS. 

I assume the pay better then FL. Ambulance for medics top out at 12-14 an hour, and EMT's 10-11. If you work in a hospital you can make much more money 13 for an EMT, and 18 for a medic.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 8, 2012)

10-11 is pretty common for private emts here. For medics in the private systems, 14-16 is about average.

The er techs in SA don't make very much- typically 10-12 starting. I had a friend that kept her registration job at the ER after getting her medic, because she would have lost $2/hr at the same hospital. I don't know how the techs in Austin are paid, though.


----------



## Bubba12253 (Aug 9, 2012)

What's the typically apartment cost in your neck of the woods? Like a 1/1 or 2/1?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 9, 2012)

Obviously going to be a huge range depending on the area, but you can get a nice 2br in a good area for $1100 or so. $600-1k for a one bedroom; above that and you're starting to get ritzy.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 9, 2012)

If it were so cheap where I live.


----------



## Bubba12253 (Aug 9, 2012)

poeticinjustice said:


> obviously going to be a huge range depending on the area, but you can get a nice 2br in a good area for $1100 or so. $600-1k for a one bedroom; above that and you're starting to get ritzy.



thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## txmedic07 (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking to relocate to the DFW area and looking for a medic job. I found some valuable information on here but was wondering if there was any up to date information. One company I'm looking at is TLC EMS in Dallas. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 31, 2012)

Did my rideouts with ETMC-Tyler. Seemed to be a good service with fairly happy people. Most of their trucks are M/B with a few M/M trucks, at least on the 911 side. 

Decent equipment too. Not the best protocols in the world, but still very very good considering what I have heard about some places in the US.

The only thing is those strange colored pants....... ^_^


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 31, 2012)

txmedic07 said:


> Looking to relocate to the DFW area and looking for a medic job. I found some valuable information on here but was wondering if there was any up to date information. One company I'm looking at is TLC EMS in Dallas. Any information would be appreciated.



Quick run down on DFW IFT, big players are AMR, Careflite, Lone Star, TLC and Guardian. There's a number of smaller outfits, some more reputable than others. Full disclosure, I work for one of the bigger companies in a management role. PM me for more info.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 31, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Did my rideouts with ETMC-Tyler. Seemed to be a good service with fairly happy people. Most of their trucks are M/B with a few M/M trucks, at least on the 911 side.
> 
> Decent equipment too. Not the best protocols in the world, but still very very good considering what I have heard about some places in the US.
> 
> The only thing is those strange colored pants....... ^_^



ETMC is a pretty decent service for the most part. However, as a former patient of theirs I'm still appalled at the lack of pain management options they have available.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> ETMC is a pretty decent service for the most part. However, as a former patient of theirs I'm still appalled at the lack of pain management options they have available.



Yea I forgot to mention that. 

Nubain just aint going to cut it. My sister was a patient of theirs at one point and she said the same thing. 

There were so many times on rideouts where I just cringed for the patient because of the total lack of pain control.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea I forgot to mention that.
> 
> Nubain just aint going to cut it. My sister was a patient of theirs at one point and she said the same thing.
> 
> There were so many times on rideouts where I just cringed for the patient because of the total lack of pain control.



Texas is one of those states where you've got a drastic variability in what services carry. A few miles away from those ETMC medics is a whole new set of protocols.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Texas is one of those states where you've got a drastic variability in what services carry. A few miles away from those ETMC medics is a whole new set of protocols.



Maroon colored?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 1, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Maroon colored?



I suspect so, but if not, there's also county agencies teeming with narcs. Or not, depending which one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Texas is one of those states where you've got a drastic variability in what services carry. A few miles away from those ETMC medics is a whole new set of protocols.



Yep. I know in 200 miles I saw the most drastic changes in protocols (where I used to work in TX vs where I did paramedic school in the el Paso County system. 
You also have such drastic changes in scope of practice it's ridiculous.


BTW: Does anyone know if MedStar still uses that stupid agree/disagree to filter candidates on initial application?


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 2, 2012)

I worked for a private EMS service in Texas that is now paying their EMTs 15/hr and medics 19/hr. but their trucks are crappy


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2012)

xrsm002 said:


> I worked for a private EMS service in Texas that is now paying their EMTs 15/hr and medics 19/hr. but their trucks are crappy



West Texas? If it's Airsplat in Pecos or El Paso County area, all the private services out that way are pretty crappy (not even touching the mess that is the IFT market in Odessa)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 2, 2012)

Kinda everything is Odessa is a mess......^_^


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well this company rhymes with crack med


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 2, 2012)

The other company I worked for was good to their employees though I would go back


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 2, 2012)

I've heard crappy things about NM hospitals from a buddy of mine it's said when the doc at the ER asks flight medics and nurses to help them read the X-ray


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2012)

xrsm002 said:


> I've heard crappy things about NM hospitals from a buddy of mine it's said when the doc at the ER asks flight medics and nurses to help them read the X-ray



Depends which hospital... Some of the smaller, community hospitals, yea I can see that. St V's, The U, Pres, and Lovelace... not so much. 

Oh yea, and does that company still have magnetic logos for their rigs. I was in Pecos right when that company started up. We laughed when we would transfer to Medical Center because each crew member would be in a different uniform.


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 2, 2012)

No they got rid of those I left that company and went to another one which was alot nicer and when their trucks broke down took them out of service and had them fixed ASAP.


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah I'm still trying to figure out how crack med is able to pay their staff that much


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2012)

xrsm002 said:


> No they got rid of those I left that company and went to another one which was alot nicer and when their trucks broke down took them out of service and had them fixed ASAP.



Sounds like Carrol's. They weren't a bad service from what I heard when I lived there.


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 3, 2012)

I worked for PBA


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 3, 2012)

But I have friends that work for carols and like it


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 3, 2012)

Do not, under any circumstances, go to Life Ambulance El Paso. 

El Paso Fire is recruiting for paramedics. FF/Medics.

Fort Stockton is pretty well-paid.

Champion, ETMC, Guardian, etc.

EMSA-Oklahoma is hiring and has a $10,000 bonus.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 3, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> EMSA-Oklahoma is hiring and has a $10,000 bonus.



10 grand????


Why did I apply with champion again?


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 3, 2012)

I think we have a $10k bonus for a few cities in Texas


----------



## Refino827 (Nov 3, 2012)

xrsm002 said:


> Yeah I'm still trying to figure out how crack med is able to pay their staff that much



I about crapped myself when I applied and saw the minimum for a basic is 32 to 40K, it's drastically different out here in New Mexico ha. I'm hoping I get into Med Star, I've been waiting for them to open something up. Plus I've got family over there so it'd work out great. I noticed Arcadian Ambulance had a posting for a $5K bonus in San Antonio and Houston as well. Not sure if the offer is only to medics, or if it's still valid. But when I applied there it was still listed.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 3, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> 10 grand????
> 
> 
> Why did I apply with champion again?



I honestly believe there's a reason for that bonus- retention is a huge issue here.


----------



## txmedic07 (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone know the average pay for a paramedic with AMR in Dallas operation. Any other specifics appreciated as well, other than IFT, I know thats what they primarily do in Dallas.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 5, 2012)

txmedic07 said:


> Anyone know the average pay for a paramedic with AMR in Dallas operation. Any other specifics appreciated as well, other than IFT, I know thats what they primarily do in Dallas.



Check with Linuss, he used to work for them. All I know is the operate out Farmers Branch and seem to mainly service HCA North Texas.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 5, 2012)

When I was there as a baby medic back in '10, I got started at $13.51/hr.  No clue if they've been increasing that or not.  The normal shift was 2 days one week, and 5 the next.  My shift was T/Th, then T,Th,F,S,Su


Before I left they were saying they'd be getting power stretchers for the field crews... lo and behold when I ran into a Dallas crew a few months ago in my area, they had them.  Having said that, when I was there we had 2 LP12s that the EMTs on BLS trucks LOVED taking because they wouldn't have to do BPs, and the medics tended to get stuck with LP10s and LP11s.  No idea what their current inventory is like.


They have the Collin County and Hunt County 911 contracts... if you're on an ALS truck, it's not uncommon for you to migrate up to Collin County if they're level 0.  And although they have Arlington, you'll never back them up from the Dallas operation (MedStar in Ft Worth does their mutual aid)


----------



## 46Young (Nov 5, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Yep. I know in 200 miles I saw the most drastic changes in protocols (where I used to work in TX vs where I did paramedic school in the el Paso County system.
> You also have such drastic changes in scope of practice it's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> BTW: Does anyone know if MedStar still uses that stupid agree/disagree to filter candidates on initial application?



What is the agree/disagree thing, out of curiosity? J/C


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2012)

46Young said:


> What is the agree/disagree thing, out of curiosity? J/C



It asks you questions and you have to pick if you agree, slightly agree, neutral, slightly disagree, and disagree as your answer to the question


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 5, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> BTW: Does anyone know if MedStar still uses that stupid agree/disagree to filter candidates on initial application?



As far as I know, yes,  but it is no longer a pass/ no pass test.  It's one of several things that they take into account, but isn't weighted greatly.  


Last I checked on it (which admittedly was over a year ago, no need to once you're hired :lol: ) they were looking at getting rid of it as they say it disqualified too many good potential applicants.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2012)

Linuss said:


> As far as I know, yes,  but it is no longer a pass/ no pass test.  It's one of several things that they take into account, but isn't weighted greatly.
> 
> 
> Last I checked on it (which admittedly was over a year ago, no need to once you're hired :lol: ) they were looking at getting rid of it as they say it disqualified too many good potential applicants.



Sweet. I know I probably got disqualified on it. I hate those things and always do poorly on them. Even when I actually try to tell the truth on them lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 5, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Sweet. I know I probably got disqualified on it. I hate those things and always do poorly on them. Even when I actually try to tell the truth on them lol



You must have forgotten who you're talking to.  I may or may not have had someone else potentially maybe help me on it somehow in a way possibly.  :lol:  I tried answering it truthfully.  Fail.  Tried lying.  Fail.  Tried middle ground.  Fail.  I swear, it changed each time.



But like I said, it's not a pass/fail anymore.  You just need a certain amount of points by the end of the process to get an offer... which includes the agree/disagree, the knowledge test (which will kick your ***), and the interviews (knowledge and basic interpersonal)  You got it bro.  Use me as a reference if you have to 


As an aside, they sure didn't leave the Paramedic opening up for long this time, did they?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2012)

Linuss said:


> You must have forgotten who you're talking to.  I may or may not have had someone else potentially maybe help me on it somehow in a way possibly.  :lol:  I tried answering it truthfully.  Fail.  Tried lying.  Fail.  Tried middle ground.  Fail.  I swear, it changed each time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I remember that. And no it got taken down quick. I'll keep my eye out for another. I've got a lot of places to apply for soon


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll have to give you a heads up the next time I hear of it going up for the public.


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 7, 2012)

So just to gain some more experience, I am thinking of joining one of the volunteer ambulance services in my area, however one of the medics who is elderly can't walk well just sits in the back of the truck during calls and makes the other crew members bring the patient to the truck. Do y'all think this is right? Should I join it still? My instructor at school thinks they are a "joke"  I really want to get more experience but can't seem to get hired on anywhere unless I have my medic.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 7, 2012)

EMSA...it's a great place to start and be paid decently. OKC and Tulsa...


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well I live in Texas and can't exactly move as my wife has a job here she Loves


----------



## Thricenotrice (Nov 8, 2012)

New medic here looking for first medic job. Live in Cali looking to move out. What area of Texas and companies should I start applying to? Looked into a few of the ones listed in here. Any good place to start? Want primarily 911 if possible. 

Ps I hate the heat but tx seems like a great spot for a medic


----------



## terrible one (Nov 8, 2012)

Thricenotrice said:


> New medic here looking for first medic job. Live in Cali looking to move out. What area of Texas and companies should I start applying to? Looked into a few of the ones listed in here. Any good place to start? Want primarily 911 if possible.



+ 1 

Although, I am looking around the Austin area (or within an hour drive) other than ATEMS and WilCo, what are some decent companies near Austin?


----------



## xrsm002 (Nov 8, 2012)

Marble falls, Texas is about an hour away from Austin heres their page http://www.marblefallsareaems.org/
I know they do 911/transfer


----------

